# Vraagje over flags i.h.a.

## Bender

Hey,

Ik gebruik op dit moment Debian, maar heb besloten om 's een gooi te doen naar Gentoo. Ik lees zo'n beetje in het rond, en stel me eigenlijk vragen bij de flags die je in /etc/make.conf moet dumpen.

Volgens http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3.html is dit zo'n beetje een combinatie van veilig en toch goed wat die C-flags betreft, en ik ben best bereid dat te geloven:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

Maar hoe zit het juist met die USE-flags? Ik vind de handleiding op dat punt nogal onduidelijk... Waarvoor dienen USE-flags? Wil iets als "-kde" zeggen dat je nooit KDE te zien zal krijgen? Of gewoon dat geïnstalleerde packages geen built-in KDE-support zullen hebben (wat ik me daar ook bij moet voorstellen)? Hoe beslis ik welke dingen uit het lijstje ik wel en niet nodig heb?

Beetje in de war & dankbaar voor elke, euh, vorm van hulp,  :Shocked: 

Tom

----------

## Exci

ik weet niet of je onder debian ooit een ./configure && make && make install heb gedaan.. maar tijdens de ./configure kon je een aantal parameters meegeven om bepaalde support aan en uit te zetten.

Met behulp van de use flags kan je o.a. dat soort dingen doen.

met bijvoorbeeld useflags als volgt:

```

USE="-oss alsa"

```

En je emerged mplayer zal er in deze mplayer supprt zijn voor alsa maar geen support voor oss.

Het is wel aan te raden om de lange lijst met use flags uit te printen goed te bekijken en wegstrepen wat je absoluut niet nodig zult hebben. uiteindelijk zal je een selectie overhouden en kan je je use flags instellen.

als je veel disabled mbv een -  kan je ook beginnen met een '-*' om alles uit te zetten en daarna weer aan te zetten met use flags erachter. bijvoorbeeld:

```

USE="-* alsa kde qt"

```

zet je alle useflags uit behalve alsa kde en gt

----------

## Bender

 *Exci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="-oss alsa"
> ...

 

Da's duidelijk. Maar je kan dus wel degelijk je make.conf leeglaten en gewoon telkens je iets van plan bent te gaan emergen bepaalde USE-flags aangeven? Anders gevraagd: zou je misschien 's, euh, zo vriendelijk willen zijn je make.conf hier te posten?   :Embarassed:  Mijn dank zou groot zijn.

In ieder geval kan ik er al wel mee verder.

Bedankt!

Tom

----------

## H-Pi

ik heb met mijn athlon-tbird bijvoorbeeld?:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -Os -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args"
```

dat was gewoon van die link en dan O3 in Os veranderd, weet niet of dat zomaar kan, dat het elkaar niet tegenspreekt ofzo, maar ik heb er wel goede ervaring mee

mijn USE-vlaggen:

```
USE="3dnow aalib acpi apm alsa -arts avi bonobo cdr crypt cups dga dvd encode esd fbcon gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtkhtml imlib java jikes jpeg -kde lcms libg++ libwww mikmod mmx motif mozilla moznomail moznocompose moznoirc mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl pic png python -qt -qtmt quicktime readline sdl slang smooth spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype usb X x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"
```

-kde en -qt en -arts omdat ik geen kde en qt programma's draai, de rest heb ik gekeken wat ik nodig had in use.desc:

ik raad je aan om 'less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc' te doen, om een beschrijving te krijgen van de use-flags 

verder kan je 'ufed' emergen, hiermee kan je makkelijk je USE-flags instellen

en als laatste tip: deze vorige 2 tips stonden gewoon in /etc/make.conf, kan je dus aanraden om de configs files goed te lezen, bespaart een hoop zorgen  :Smile: Last edited by H-Pi on Sun Feb 16, 2003 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bender

Bedankt voor het bliksemsnelle antwoord!

Tom

----------

## Exci

```

ws root # emerge info

Portage 2.0.46-r12 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.2, glibc-2.3.1-r3)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/qmail/control /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="x86 3dnow aalib alsa avi crypt dga encode gif gtk imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg ncurses oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl png python qt qtmt quicktime readline sdl spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype wmf X xml xml2 xmms xv"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow -msse"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow -msse"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="no"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

FEATURES="sandbox ccache"

```

```

ws root # cat /etc/make.conf |grep USE

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

# very extensive set of USE variables described in our USE variable HOWTO at

USE="-* 3dnow aalib alsa avi crypt dga encode gif gtk imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg ncurses oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl png python qt qtmt quicktime readline sdl spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype wmf X xml xml2 xmms xv"

```

die ufed zou ik eigenlijk afraden  :Wink: 

werkt nog niet zoals het hoort .. althans das mijn mening erover  :Smile: 

maar dat mag ook wel voor een 0.2 versie  :Razz: 

----------

## Bender

 *Exci wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ws root # emerge info
> ...

 

Hm. Ik begin dit forum ten zeerste te appreciëren.  :Very Happy:  Merci!

Tom

----------

## Andréas

Mijn Flags zien er als volgt uit. Maakt dat nog verschil met hierboven (voor de tbird)?

```
MCPU=athlon-xp -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -O3 -pipe
```

----------

## kamikaz3

vergeet ook niet in make.conf te zetten

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/linux/gentoo"
```

Downloads zijn gewoon VEEL sneller dan op ibiblio

----------

